# DEXTER--Complete Series Box Set



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I finally splurged and bought the Dexter Complete Series blu ray box set..I'm a HUGE fan of the show and couldn't resist getting this one!!..It's a little pricey, at $200, but you get all 8 seasons on blu ray, plus the cool "blood slide box" and book,etc...Here is a few pictures and I also did an unboxing video as well..


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

...and here is the unboxing video I made..you have to click the "HD" button to watch in Hi Def..


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That's pretty cool. $200 not so bad of a price, what's the quality of the box?


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

It's ok, not real wood, but it's a really thick cardboard...seems like it will hold up nicely.


----------



## jdhatfield (Jan 2, 2014)

That is a really cool way to package the whole set but have to admit I'd be disappointed that it isn't a real wood container. Thanks for posting the unboxing and the pics


----------

